# Lump on a leopard gecko's belly



## dazook (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

I have just found a lump on on of my female leo's and was wondering on your opinions. Is it remains of a egg or could it be something else?

She will be taken to a vet at the earliest oppertunity if needed but just wanted your opinions first just in case im panicing over nothing.

It is very soft and seems to be causing her no pain and has not been in with a male.

She was hatch approx 04/08.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

not sure what that is hun ~ the way it sticks out being reminsicent of a hernia ~ either way would say it is not normal and would need a qualified vet check.


----------



## dazook (Oct 20, 2008)

Cheers SleepyD...:2thumb: 

I will get her booked in to a vets tomorrow.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

dazook said:


> Cheers SleepyD...:2thumb:
> 
> I will get her booked in to a vets tomorrow.


 let us know how she gets on and good luck


----------



## dazook (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks, I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## angelsparadisecj (Sep 26, 2009)

awww, did you get her checked out, she ok ? x


----------



## dazook (Oct 20, 2008)

Not yet unfortunately, she will be going to the vets on Wednesday.

Would anyone recommend me taking one of her stools for testing?


----------



## angelsparadisecj (Sep 26, 2009)

cant see it doing any harm mate, wishing ur geck a speedy recovery x


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

dazook said:


> Would anyone recommend me taking one of her stools for testing?


well it wouldn't hurt hun even if it only puts your mind at rest abount any other problems : victory:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

As Dee said, take one just incase.
And i've never seen anything like that, please keep us updated.


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

hmmm that does look dodgy :S

Let us know how she gets on at the vet 
xx


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

It reminds me of when my dog had a hernia as SleepyD said
There again it could be anything
The vet will tell you for sure

Hope all goes well
And can I just say what a lovely gecko you have
Shes like my normal
Podgy and gorgeous


----------



## dazook (Oct 20, 2008)

Just thought I would give you a update...

After leaving her with the vets for exploratory surgery. It turns out that she had a abdominal rupture. Very uncommon and due to there being no damage to the skin he was unsure on how it had occured. Normally there would be bruisng and/or cuts to indicate a fall or maybe fighting injuries.

So this is the before pic...










And here she is after, looking a little worse for wear but on the road to recovery...










The stitches need to be removed after 12 weeks unless they come out naturally as she sheds.

Just not looking forward to the 3 injections I have got to give her this week...


----------



## chelseanlee (Feb 9, 2009)

aww poor little girl.

glad the vets sorted it and she on the road to recovery. : victory:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

aww poor thing ~ at least you got her straight to a vet hun and didn't faffass about like some do 


dazook said:


> Just not looking forward to the 3 injections I have got to give her this week...


you'll do fine ~ fingers crossed she goes from strength to strength for you :2thumb:


----------



## dazook (Oct 20, 2008)

Cheers everyone...

Yeah I got her looked at as soon as I could. Really need to look into rep insurance tho as it wasnt cheap and its the second visit to the vets in the last 6 months with something out of my collection.


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

yeh iv set up an account to put money aside. Means that unexpected vet bills dont mean not eating for a week lol.
Glad to see she's on the mend.
Any closer to guessing how it happened?
xx


----------



## dazook (Oct 20, 2008)

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Any closer to guessing how it happened?
> xx



I have no idea at all, she has been in with the other 2 females for a year-ish and there is nothing for her to fall off in her viv over about 8-10 inches high.


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

Poor Little Girl
Glad she is on her way to recovery!!


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

hope she gets better soon mate, shes definately a cutie.

just out of interest. have you separated her from her viv mates for the time being (into a rub) to stop infections getting in?


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Aww bless! I have never seen anything like that on a leo before! Well done for getting her to the vets and good luck with her recovery.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Just went back to check on this girl and wanted to say i'm glad they got her sorted for you  let us know how she gets on recovering.


----------



## stitch6two6 (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad she's on the mend and Glad she has a good owner to spot something like this and get her to the vet quickly. If all owners were like you things would be rosy


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

hey up was just wondering how this girl was doing with her recovery


----------



## enamouredheart204 (Apr 9, 2012)

dazook said:


> Just thought I would give you a update...
> 
> After leaving her with the vets for exploratory surgery. It turns out that she had a abdominal rupture. Very uncommon and due to there being no damage to the skin he was unsure on how it had occured. Normally there would be bruisng and/or cuts to indicate a fall or maybe fighting injuries.
> 
> ...


Hey there, I just came across your forum as I was researching Leo's with possible hernias. Ours just developed what looks to be the exact same thing last Thursday. No sign of trauma though so looks suspicious. Took her to the vet fully expecting them to say it was impaction but he has indicated that it looks to be a hernia! He is in the process of talking to a reptile specialist at our local zoo and will be getting back to me tomorrow about a possible surgery! I am quite concerned as to how in the world they will successfully be able to tuck in all those cm's of intestines? 

Is that what your gecko had? What did the surgery entail? Is she doing okay? Who did the surgery and where are they located? Could I get a phone number or email address? (I am in Canada but would love my guy to be able to talk to someone who has done one of these before he experiments). thanks so much!


----------

